# Lightroom CC 2015 Hangs at Splash Screen OS X 10.10.4



## pharmer5 (Jul 11, 2015)

Just recently when I try to start Lightroom, it hangs up at the splash screen and never launches.  It locks up my Mac, which I need to do a hard shutdown and then restart.  This has been happening frequently.  I found a article on Adobe's support suggesting two solutions neither of them worked.  1) Sign out of Creative Cloud 2) Rename both the SLCache and SLStore folders..
Has anyone else had the same problem ?  Any suggestion what to do.  I chatted with Adobe and they were clueless and said they needed to consult someone and call me back on Monday.  

Thanks
Arnie


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jul 11, 2015)

Have you updated to CC2015.0.1 or better still 2015.1? That issue was fixed in the 0.1 update.


----------



## pharmer5 (Jul 11, 2015)

Thanks. Unfortunately I'm running the latest version


----------



## clee01l (Jul 11, 2015)

If you are running CC2015.1, then can you clear your preferences file?  Resetting the lightroom preferences file - updated

Which version of the Adobe Creative Cloud App manager are you running.  The Latest version is 2.1.3.121  (This version information is in the CC AppMgr Preferences.)
 Quit the CC AppMgr app and then open the Activity monitor.  There will be three CC AppMgr tasks running and shown in the Activity Monitor.  Quitting the CC AppMgr app will only stop the CEF Helper. Use the Activity monitor and quit the Adobe Desktop Service and the CC Library.  Once all of these are no longer running, start LRCC2015.1  If it still hangs, then the problem is not with the Adobe CC AppMgr app. 

What is your hardware configuration and which GPU do you have installed?  (Check your OS X System Report) 
How much free space remains on your primary disk drive?
Do you know if the GPU acceleration is enabled in LR preferences?


----------



## mcasan (Jul 13, 2015)

LR and PS CC ran OK on my 10.10.4.  They now run just fine on 10.11 Beta (15A215h).


----------



## pharmer5 (Jul 16, 2015)

mcasan said:


> LR and PS CC ran OK on my 10.10.4.  They now run just fine on 10.11 Beta (15A215h).



I thinkI was able isolate the issue ti a failing drive When I removed the drive Lightroom opens again and doesn't crash the system

Arnie


----------

